# GT: Game 23 @ Team That Wears Yellow/Purple



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






@








Los Angeles Clippers 9-13 @ Yello+Purple Wearing LA Team13-9

Where: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
When: Sunday, December 15th; 6:30 PM PST, 9:30 PM EST
Media: KTLA, AM 710, NBAtv

Projected Starting Units:







vs








Brevin Knight vs Derek Fisher
4.8 Points 11.9 Points 
1.8 Rebounds  2.2 Rebounds
4.7 Assists 2.8 Assists 








VS








Cuttino Mobley vs Kobe Bryant
12.2 Points  27.0 Points
2.7 Rebounds  6.1 Rebounds
3.2 Assists 5.0 Assists








VS








Corey Maggette  vs Luke Walton
20.4 Points  7.3 Points
6.7 Rebounds 3.7 Rebounds
2.8 Assists  3.3 Assists








VS








Tim Thomas  vs Lamar Odom  
13.5 Points  13.5 Points 
5.5 Rebounds  8.5 Rebounds 
2.8 Assists  2.3 Assists 








VS








Chris Kaman  vs Andrew Bynum 
18.6 Points  11.0 Points  
13.8 Rebounds  10.0 Rebounds  
1.9 Assists  1.4 Assists 


Q's Key's To The Game:
1) Pound the inside. No doubt in my mind Chris can take Andrew, and if we get him out of the game, no one on the bench can stop Chris. 
2) Take it to Kobe. He sprained his groin, so he should be a step behind usual. Of course, we all know he'll get away with a lot of fouls he committed and get a lot of BS calls for him.
3) Thomas, please knock down your threes. Hopefully he is able to play though.

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 92-83
Q's Prediction Record: 13-9

Q's Quote:
Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go!

Clippers Injury Report:
Out: Elton Brand, Shaun Livingston
Questionable: Sam Cassell
Game-Time Decision: Cuttino Mobley[Elbow], Tim Thomas[Sprained Ankle].​*


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Should be blow out victory for the lakers, especially without our kobe stopper.LOL.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hopefully TT and Mobley can play, Clippers need everyone they can get.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clipreport16dec16,0,6531787.story?coll=la-home-center



> Sam Cassell, who has a strained calf, was ruled out for today's game.
> 
> "He is still healing," said athletic trainer Jasen Powell. "At the earliest, he would be available against Dallas [Friday] or San Antonio [Saturday]."
> 
> Forward Tim Thomas, who sustained a sprained right ankle against the Memphis Grizzlies on Friday, will be a game-time decision.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kaman vs. Bynum should be a great matchup. Both are playing extremely well. It will be close as usual. I think we have split the series the past 3 seasons.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Should be blow out victory for the lakers, especially without our kobe stopper.LOL.


It might not matter. Kobe is questionable after injuring his groin late in the 4th qtr vs G State.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Time to put the San Diego Clippers in their place. What? They play in LA now? What? In the Staples Center?!? Can't the police get them for trespassing on the Lakers terf?? :biggrin:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Time to put the San Diego Clippers in their place. What? They play in LA now? What? In the Staples Center?!? Can't the police get them for trespassing on the Lakers terf?? :biggrin:


Yeah, maybe once you learn how to spell 'terf'. Hooked on phonics worked for Dexter Manley. Try it before you run your mouth next time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

O mi gud ay wurd wuz mezspeled un ay enturnet form. Gud cumbak


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Time to put the San Diego Clippers in their place. What? They play in LA now? What? In the Staples Center?!? Can't the police get them for trespassing on the Lakers terf?? :biggrin:


If the Police can get the Clippers for trespassing, then the Lakers, Avengers, Sparks are just as guilty because the Staples Center is the LA Kings "terf". 

Your attempt at trying to be smart failed greatly.

Just be happy that we are playing without Elton, Shaun, Sam and most likely Thomas along with a huge possibility of Mobley. If they were healthy, no doubt we'd whup some butt tonight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> O mi gud ay wurd wuz mezspeled un ay enturnet form. Gud cumbak


 thats not a good way of playing it off, intentionally spelling all those words wrong its actually worse than spelling the original word wrong hahahaha

at ane rete eye tink da clipers weel wwin :azdaja:

:lol:

this is gonna get e-heated!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...there is a Clipper fan with the screen name "DaFrachise" next to a avatar of S. Livingston. Times must be bleak in Clipper land. Isn't there Sparks banner hanging in the Staples Center...you guys need to catch up. I know...have a banner up that says "Clippers, we were sort of fun to watch 3 years ago", or "Clippers, we have gone to the playoffs".

I'm just giving you guys a hard time, I welcome creative smack talk :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

According to our injury report, Mobley will be available tonight with Thomas being questionable. 

If Kobe doesn't play, Mobley will have a field day with Farmar, Fisher, Vujacic in the post, along with possibly Ariza.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ariza has been getting more and more minutes... He has shown some VERY good D since coming to the team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I wonder if some of the Laker fans at the arena will be stupid enough to get punked by Clipper Darrell again?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

man we could use odom back on our team, now that hes stopped being a pothead. Odom is perfect for this offense, with or without brand.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

qross1fan said:


> I wonder if some of the Laker fans at the arena will be stupid enough to get punked by Clipper Darrell again?


please explain, i haven't heard about this story


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> please explain, i haven't heard about this story


I don't recall exactly when, but it was either last season or the previous one and a LA/LA game was going on with the Lakers being the designated home squad. Everytime a Laker player would be at the line[mainly Kobe], Clipper Darrell would go with his "Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go!" Chant, and some Laker fans would get suckered into booing him, so that on the TV broadcast, it seemed as if they were booing the player.

Just thought it was a very smart tactic by Darrell, along with a hilarious one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brevin Knight - Quinton Ross - Corey Maggette - Paul Davis - Chris Kaman 

Thomas will be a no-go and this will be the 12th new starting line-up for the Clippers

vs

Derek Fisher - Kobe Bryant - Luke Walton - Lamar Odom - Andrew Bynum


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, Paul Davis with 6 points and a dime, has done something on all 8 Clipper points and then a bad foul.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers lead 16-10 with 5:41 remaning in the first.

Clippers offense is extremelly stagnant, mainly Kaman. Davis is balling thus far. Defense is ok, but could be better. Kaman needs to get going, or else, this game is done. Maggette needs to calm down as well


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

With 2:04 left, Lakers have the Clippers doubled up, and then some at 25-11.

No one can hit a shot, as a team, Clippers are a horrendus 5-21 or so from the field and Kaman can't get going. No Timmy is hurting the offense as the best 3 point shooter they have right now is a third string point guard[Dan Dickau], unless you want to say Frahm is better. Clippers need to get on the break and get their offensive confidence back up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah There it is.. They are booing Lamar cause of Darell.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers trail 15-29 at the end of one, even after ending the quarter on a 4-0 run.

Thornton got the Clippers a bucket and then Kaman finally hit his first after 8 attempts. This game isn't out of reach yet, as it's barely 25% of the way through, but missing 27% of the line-up, Clippers are going to need to play near perfect basketball the rest of the way and go on some 4-0/5-0/6-0 runs to get back into this game.



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hahah There it is.. They are booing Lamar cause of Darell.


I KNEW it would happen lol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Clippers trail 15-29 at the end of one, even after ending the quarter on a 4-0 run.
> 
> Thornton got the Clippers a bucket and then Kaman finally hit his first after 8 attempts. This game isn't out of reach yet, as it's barely 25% of the way through, but missing 27% of the line-up, Clippers are going to need to play near perfect basketball the rest of the way and go on some 4-0/5-0/6-0 runs to get back into this game.
> 
> ...


What better player to do it to.. I mean Lamar isn't all there upstairs.. So he probably started crying on the inside with hurt and rejected feelings.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers up 17, 36-19 with 8:52 left in the half.

This game is done. Clippers have a horrendous unit on the court, without anyone who has scoring ability. Dickau, Cat, Frahm can shoot, but only Cat can create and he's hurt + old. Thornton is still young, and Davis, although he provides great hustle, is a little too soft.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

With 5:38 remaining, Clippers playing well on offense now, and trailing 43-33. Coming back, Kobe will shoot one due to a 'call'. 

Clippers need to keep attacking the post, and eventually dish to a slashing Maggette or an open Dickau/Frahm for a jumper


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers up 52-40 with 1:55 left in the first half.

Clippers playing well, but can't play defense. On top of that, everytime a shot is put up by the Clippers, the only red jersey in the key is Chris, everyone else is running away.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers trail 57-44 at the end of the first half.

After 25% of the game, Clippers trailed by 14, and since that time, they have a 1point advantage. Losing 26.7% of the line-up, kind have makes you wonder if that has anything to do with it. Kaman having a horrible half, but still has 14 points, 9 rebounds, 2 dimes with a steal and turned it over twice. Davis got 6/3/1 in 9 minutes of action, and didn't even play in the 2nd quarter, what the hell Dunleavy? Dickau-Frahm and Thornton are solid on offense, but iffy on defense. Maggette needs to step it up like I thought he would and Kaman needs to calm down and play like he has all season.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers down 58-72 with 5:51 left in the third.

Unless Clippers play some picture perfect basketball, this game is done. A team which is one of the best at hitting free throws is 66.7% from the line thus far tonight. Davis is playing his *** off and playing the best out of anyone in a red uniform. Sammy's swagger is being greatly missed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

With 2:29 left in the third, Lakers lead 79-68 with Kobe shooting two after the break.

Maggette has turned it up, but is it too late? Will anyone else step up? let's wait and see. Clippers are on a 10-2 run right now pending what occurs with Bryants free throws


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

At the end of three, Clippers cut the lead to 76-82.

Maggette has been the best player hands down in the third quarter. Let's see if he keeps up this intensity in the fourth and the Clippers can keep playing well


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

7-0 run and the lead is back up to 89-76 with 9:39 left.

Who's fault? Dunleavy's for keeping Powell in the game, when the guy is horrid and not putting in a scorer instead[Mobley? Davis?]


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahha the Clippers suck, these streaks of playing like a high school team and missing horribly on every shot, and letting the team score on every other position down is annoying...
clippers miss, lakers score
thats not a very good strategy for success

"The Worst Franchise In The History Of Sports"


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5:46 left and Lakers lead by 20 at 79-99. Seems like we'll just go through the motions the rest of the way. 

Today's Clipper Killing Scrub is shared by Sasha Vujacic and Luke Walton


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

That's it folks, thank you for a good game Corey, and a great effort Davis, but we are too short handed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Our center is pretty good too.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If kaman had bynums length, hed be chamberlin. Holy crap does he have an amazing body. I really dont understand after 3 years in the league how hes not conditioned to play more minutes... could the lakers training staff be worse than the clippers putrid staff?

Clippers still dont get it with kaman, when hes cold they keep feeding him, and when hes hot they forget about him.

Davis again showed whhy he might stick in the league, hes too slow for PF, too small for C, not athletic, but for some reason the guy always is in the right place at the right time. Thats uncoachable. He didnt do anything spectacular tonight, but rewatch the game and watch how many times he was in the right place for a bouncing ball, the right place to recieve a pass for a layup, etc. 

Thornton another up and down game. Some plays youre like, dang where has this guy been, then he will do two terrible shots in a row. 

Frahm, not sure why he was getting minutes over mobley, that made little sense. Powell getting minutes over williams was strange. Kobe a killer game, he got hot again. 

That shot by maggette was incredible. should be sports center Number 1 play IMO. 

Knight was terrible running the offense tonight, took forever to get the offense going. 

ANyway, i figured a loss as a full stregth pretty much lakers is WAY better than our depleted squad, but clippers played with emotions at the end of the 3rd quarter there. As lalwer said, had cassell started the 4th, might have been a different story.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh well, can't say I am surprised with all the injuries and all. I caught some of the game, wasn't pretty at times. The Clippers just need everyone to be healthy so they can consistent. It must be hard having to change roles and strategies every game or so.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Not a bad showing considering there's basically an entire starting lineup out injured. Also considering certain players can take jump shots without being touched and draw phantom calls, while mobley can draw a T in the fourth for yelling at the ref on a play where kaman went up and got fouled, no call, mobley got fouled on the rebound, no call, mobley got fouled on the layup (and made it) but no call, slams the ball on the ground and is like "come on, man!"


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, on two of bynums "blocks" on kaman, he was hacked if you watch the replays. Well i guess they wanted to give the lakers a lot of calls so that they could let maggette's bouncing the ball off of his foot go, so that he could make that shot of the year.

Thats the second like crazy shot i can remember maggette making. Can anyone remember the circumstances of the other one and agasint who it was?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahha the Clippers suck, these streaks of playing like a high school team and missing horribly on every shot, and letting the team score on every other position down is annoying...
> clippers miss, lakers score
> thats not a very good strategy for success
> 
> "The Worst Franchise In The History Of Sports"


The game wasn't pretty, but how many key players need to be injured before you start cutting them a bit of slack? Calling them the worst franchise in the history of sports when 5 players (mainly starters) are out is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No...no it's not


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

before i post anything else, the lakers deserved this one...they outplayed the clippers every step of the way...

but jesus, violet palmer must really have something against the clippers...couple of no calls that really got to me...

kaman got mugged by two people in the post and nothing...farmar was literally on his back...

mobley got hacked about 3 separate times under the bsket and should've had an and 1, but nothing...

i could understand if she wasn't near the plays, but she was right on top of the play both times...jeez...


but, like i said before, the lakers deserved this one, and even if the clippers would've gotten the calls, i doubt they would've won...horrible showing all around except for kaman and maggette...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Yeah, on two of bynums "blocks" on kaman, he was hacked if you watch the replays. Well i guess they wanted to give the lakers a lot of calls so that they could let maggette's bouncing the ball off of his foot go, so that he could make that shot of the year.
> 
> Thats the second like crazy shot i can remember maggette making. Can anyone remember the circumstances of the other one and agasint who it was?



My favirote Maggette shot is the one against the Heat two years ago I believe to win it in double overtime


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> My favirote Maggette shot is the one against the Heat two years ago I believe to win it in double overtime


i remember watching that game, i was jumping out of my seat...good times...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> No...no it's not


Okay, they are obviously a terrible franchise historically, but right now things are a bit different...they have a great team put together, but 60-80 percent (depending upon your opinions) of the team's top 5 players are hurt. So yes, to get too upset about this loss or the terrible season doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Okay, they are obviously a terrible franchise historically, but right now things are a bit different...they have a great team put together, but 60-80 percent (depending upon your opinions) of the team's top 5 players are hurt. So yes, to get too upset about this loss or the terrible season doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


BINGO!!!

sorry ralph, i stole your line...if you're reading, that is...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The refs won this game for the Lakers. Just like the last twenty Laker wins over the Clippers.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The refs won this game for the Lakers. Just like the last twenty Laker wins over the Clippers.


i see you didn't bother to read the whole post...




bootstrenf said:


> *before i post anything else, the lakers deserved this one...they outplayed the clippers every step of the way...*
> 
> but jesus, violet palmer must really have something against the clippers...couple of no calls that really got to me...
> 
> ...



for being a mod, you don't read too good...

there were missed calls that angered me, but i thought i made it pretty clear that the lakers outplayed the clippers and deserved to win...

whatever dood...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The refs won this game for the Lakers. Just like the last twenty Laker wins over the Clippers.


The refs win a lot of games for the Lakers. They didn't win yesterday's game, but they certainly helped a lot. For someone who probably watches a lot of Lakers games, I can't believe you don't notice how unfair the reffing is in favor of the Lakers in just about every game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yup, maggette shot to win the miami game is what i was thinking of.


----------

